# Is there an .iso for XP Install CD anywhere?



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all,

My XP SP2 laptop greeted me with a "Missing Operating System" after a reboot yesterday. I tried using a basic boot disk .iso, which got me to the next message "missing or corrupt: <windows root>\system32\hal.dll". 

I guess I will need an XP CD to get into the Recovery Console to repair my boot settings. The trouble is I live in China, and all of my disks are in America. I have been searching everywhere I can think of for an .iso image of the XP Install CD to download, but have yet to turn up even a glimmer of hope.

Does anyone know where I can locate one? My computer is essentially my life here, and everyday without it is a considerable setback. I would be most appreciative if someone can point me in the right direction.

KCW112


----------



## dizzyjoe (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is an article that will hopefully help assuming you have an image of windows somewhere on your hard drive.

http://ask-leo.com/i_dont_have_an_installation_cd_for_windows_xp_what_if_i_need_one.html


----------



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

I came across that article in my search. Unfortunately, I have no way of getting into my hard drive to locate those files. The co-worker's computer I am using right now runs Vista and, as an American in China, I don't know anyone running XP in English.

My XP is genuine, OEM installed. I just wish I would have had the foresight to bring my disks with me when I moved. I thought I was safe as I had a strict backup plan. However, Maxtor Safety Drill doesn't find the drive images it created, so my sense of security in that regard has completely diminished.

Again, if anyone can help me get this disk image, it would really save my a$$. Thanks!


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

Post make and model of your laptop please


----------



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

HP Pavilion DV1000

XP Home SP2


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

Whilst booting the laptop if you continually press F11 should take you to the recovery console and restore your laptop to the original condition


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

There is not too much that we can do here reguarding the HP recovery disks and there is no legal place to get an ISO file to burn from there either. It is just against the rules of the forum to get into stuff like that, Please read the rules for this.

There is one thing that can be done and this is it:

HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Obtaining a Recovery CD or DVD set

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&product=90387&lang=en&docname=bph07143

Contact HP and if they have the recovery disks in stock you will have them for a moderate fee of course, a lot cheaper than purchasing an OEM version of Microsoft's software.

g'day


----------



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

Fracal: All F11 seems to do for me is slow down the boot process (i.e. hangs on OEM splashscreen for much longer than normal), but yields same messages.

Thor: Thanks for the reply. Yeah, when I realized I needed the disk for this, I figured it was something that would be freely distributable as it has little real power on it's own. Appearantly I was wrong. Time is sensitive, and I don't like the idea of waiting for disks to be shipped to China. Oh well, I will figure something out.


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=uk&lang=en&product=435618&docname=c00608578


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you press f10 on a hp not f11 from memory


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

ThorXP said:


> *Welcome to TSF....*
> 
> There is not too much that we can do here reguarding the HP recovery disks and there is no legal place to get an ISO file to burn from there either. It is just against the rules of the forum to get into stuff like that, Please read the rules for this.
> 
> ...


this is your only legal option then, you could download a live linux CD to tide you over untill the discs arrive and you might find you like it


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

HP link in post 9 says F11


----------



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

I never made my own disks as I thought my backup plan was sufficient. I don't know when HP started including the factory settings partition, but I don't believe my system has one (purchased in 2005, but probably a 2004 model).

So without access to a running XP computer, getting the CD is my only hope.


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

If you can get into sys32 you can download 'hal.dll' from here and copy and paste to sys32
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/is-there-an-iso-for-xp-install-cd-anywhere-289621.html


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/is-there-an-iso-for-xp-install-cd-anywhere-289621.html


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

A few years ago HP got a class action lawsuit against them for not supplying the proper recovery software, I do not know if your model qualifies for this but if it does then all you have to do is pay shipping & handling maybe you will get totally for free just ask about it when you order.


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

wont let me post the link


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

if you put 'dll-files.com' into google it should follow on from post 14


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi fracal, Here is a link for fixing hal.dll if this is what you want posted:

Kelly's Corner hal.dll
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

hi, it was the dll download link but it wouldnt let me post it as you can see


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

that should work ok as well


----------



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

Without access to a running version of XP, how would I go about replacing my hal.dll and correcting my erroneous boot.ini?


----------



## fracal (Sep 9, 2008)

have you tried booting to safe mode ?


----------



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

Safe mode disappeared along with the OS. F8 does nothing during boot now.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Give UBCD for Windows a try. It's a bootable Windows environment much like Bart PE with many tools to help you repair your system. You'll be able to access your HD after booting to the CD.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

The problem with using other install software is that you actually do not know for sure if the product ID is going to be accepted when entered, if it is not accepted then you have wasted your time and also computer becasue now your computer will be stuck in an installation loop.

All of this is admirable but to get the computer fixed I would call the manufacturer and order the proper recovery disk set for the computer, It only takes a couple of days to get them in the mail and they are cheaper than buying from a retailer.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Thor,

There is nothing to install with UBCD4Win. It's a live cd that will allow the user to access the HD, backup his data, repair the registry, do virus scans, etc. It's a really handy repair tool, but more importantly the OP would be able to backup their personal data prior to doing a system recovery if they can't repair the system. :wave:


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi mattlock, I know that and I use a live ubuntu disk to access a hard drive that is not bootable. This person is looking for a download for a windows xp ISO file of course which is illegal to use and more than likely infected. 

I was simply stating that ordering the proper software would be more adventageous and quicker.


----------



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

Others have mentioned that there are enclosures available to turn my laptop HDD into a USB mass storage device. Being more of a hardware than software guy, my question is this... Would I be able to move entire apps to a new system? Apps which were meant to be activated only once (i.e. PS CS3, Rosetta Stone, etc.). If I can easily transport all of my most important files and applications to a new machine, that may be an acceptable option.

In the mean time, I am willing to give Linux a try, can anyone direct me where to get a good version I can burn onto a bootable disc? (Doing so won't hinder my ability to repair Windows later will it?)


[If you're wondering why I am reluctant to just order the proper discs from the manufacturer, it is because I am not in a major metropolitan area of China, and have had bad experiences with the mail system before. I am using that as a last resort.]


----------



## KCW112 (Jul 2, 2008)

<double posted refreshing the page>


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.linuxfortravelers.com/download-ubuntu
running from the cd will not hinder repair
http://www.linux.com/feature/57748


----------

